# What color donkey's do you have?



## Shari (Jul 9, 2006)

My Ella, is what I call a Pink Roan. Her winter over coat is a light cream color, uncoat is Pink.

So does anyone else have a pink donkey?

What other colors are out there?


----------



## minimule (Jul 9, 2006)

Kilroy is a brown sired by a red and out of a dark brown.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jul 9, 2006)

Shari, do you have any pictures of ella? i would really like to see her, i dont think i have seen a donkey that color.she sounds beautiful

Will


----------



## Shari (Jul 9, 2006)

Ya mean good pictures,, before she rolls in the ash pile.



:



:

Will have to go out and see what I can do.

But here is a baby picture.

http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/groups/g_14237258...rIaYsEBXiSSlFtd


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 9, 2006)

I have 2 pink roans, 2 grays, 1 very dark gray, and my hinnys are dark bays. Corinne


----------



## Shari (Jul 9, 2006)

These are two pictures from last Nov. She did just have a roll in the ash pile.

Did take a couple of new ones today but haven't down loaded them from the camera yet.











Kilroy is always looking handsome!

Corinne got pictures? :bgrin


----------



## Shari (Jul 9, 2006)

OK,, well she is more pink in person. Not the greatest pictures, but hard when she wants to be right next to me.

Anyway.. here you go. :lol:


----------



## minimule (Jul 9, 2006)

She's a pretty girl. I like that color. I really think I need to invest in some jennys.



:


----------



## luvmycritters (Jul 9, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Jasper is your normal gray. [/SIZE]

minimule - your Kilroy is handsome as usual and Shari - LOVE Ella's coloring!

Lori


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jul 9, 2006)

wow, i really think that i havent seen that color ever...or if i have i havent paid attention....i honestly thought donkeys came in five colors...grey, sorrel,white,spotted, and black/bay...gues there are more than i thought. haha i was wondering...i have only ever seen the grey and white spotted donkeys...do they come in sorrel and white?

Will


----------



## momtotwo (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am very new to donkeys. I don't have one, YET, but I do have 9 horses. I am so in love with the pink color! Is that very common? After reading the posts here over the past month, I am really looking forward to the day when I can add a few mini donkeys to our family. I never knew they had so much personality. They sound like Super Geldings of the Pony World


----------



## jdomep (Jul 10, 2006)

I have my spotted boy Vernon






and 3 classic gray...

Priscilla (though I need to get some updated pictures of her she is 2.5 now and has turned into such a beautiful girl (my husband even thinks so and he calls them "my stupid donkeys" LOL)






Here is Tom






and his momma Minnie (very fat and pregnant at the time)


----------



## Shari (Jul 10, 2006)

They are all pretty jdomep! That wee spotted one you have is also an interesting color.

Thanks Everyone.

I want to breed Ella when she is 3 or 4 years old, but having a hard time finding a Jack that has as good conformation and temperament like she does. I hope it will not be too hard to find one local.

Susanne is the one that told me she was a Pink color. When I first got her I thought she was some kind of strange Chestnut...though never saw one that color. The word, Pink, really does fit.

Am learning Donkey's have all kinds of interesting colors.

Minimule,,,yes,, you need to buy cute Jennys!



:

OK,, where is everyone elses donkeys? Pictures please.



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I have a little variety!!!

I have Ivory with Blue eyes, sometimes referred to as Blue-eyed White. Also last year we had an Spotted Ivory with Blue eyes born.

Spotted, Brown and Gray, & Gray-dun.

I am focusing my breeding program on the Ivories, as there are not that many in the registries, They are by far my favorites.

Of course I LOVE blue eyes, so anything with them I love!



:














































You can see my donkey page on my site for more pics!!!

and here is a good site about Ivories!

Ivory Genetics


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 11, 2006)

We have two Carmen is grey and Jenny is brown. We love our girls you can never be sad when your around them. They always make you smile. We just love



:



: our girls.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a pink one also. My Fred is pink. My vet called him sorrel.......lol....and that is what he put on his coggins papers. Fred just won High Point Halter at our local saddle club for the week long show we have in July.

I am going to go get my other mini mule this weekend. He is solid black and I have named him Moses. I have his half brother who is a silver dapple color and I named him Amos.

I enjoyed seeing pics of your donkeys and mini mules. I don't get to post much.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 14, 2006)

WoW Ella is beautiful...she really is "Pink" ! I want one



Love all the pics of everyones...Blessing is precious! I have spotted girls and chocolate brown boys. Here's one of my favorite pictures


----------



## tazz001 (Jul 22, 2006)

Heres some of my girls...

This is Fat Marcy...she is a gray with black points






Here is a very dirty Mabel. I would go take another today...but alas it is raining and she is even dirtier!!






Here is Sparkle...nice chocolate






And last is Emma...Sparks daughter...can you see the resemblance??






Hope you enjoy!!

Oh and I have an alsmot prefessional photographer coming Monday to take pics of my girls. She is new to the area and was on Freecycle looking for animals to photograph for a new portfolio..she chose my girls...woohoo...and they are free!!

As soon as I get them I will scan and let you critique them!!


----------



## MiniNovice (Aug 28, 2006)

I have always wanted the classic light grey tiny "Sicilian" mini donkey with the dark black cross! Hey Shawna- if we get Alex out to you maybe we can find my tiny grey donkey (but I want a gelding) for me to buy and you can keep it out on your farm, then Alex can work it for me along with helping you and then I can play when I come visit!! LOL! You sure you still want to shoot for 2008 to leave??


----------



## h2t99 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, I have to get some pics to post but I have a black, brown, grey, a spotted and 2 tri spotted (black,red and grey spots)!! I am so in love with the donkeys!! They are definately addicting!! I have 2 babies due still this year by my tri spotted jack. I will try and post pics tomorrow!!



:


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 5, 2006)

well lets see, we have grey/white spotted, red, lights and darks on brown...looking for a frosted white Jennet


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 21, 2006)

we have a brown jack but he looks like he has sorrel highlights on his chest when he is all shed out, and on his ears... 2 grey-spotted girls, 4 grey girls (and they are all related but also different shades of grey!), 1 chocolate girl (breeder said black but to me she is chocolate...) and my new jack is a charcoal spot. can't wait to see what mixing them up will do! the jennet we lost was a silver grey, very light and kinda splotchy, different shades of grey... with a white blaze. very unusual from what i have seen...


----------

